# Wifi Router



## debarshi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,

Can you suggest me a Wifi Router under Rs. 3000 (preferably linksys, netgear or dlink)........ with good user reviews and good service

I had shortlisted Linksys E1000 but its costing me around Rs 3500..... 

Thanks

Under Rs 2500 will be more preferable. help required urgently

Can anyone please help me out here?


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2012)

Get Linksys E1200 from Flipkart for Rs. 3076 - Flipkart: Cisco Linksys E1200 Wireless-N Router: Router

They also have E1000 but their price is again Rs. 3075 for it. In my city it is Rs. 2400.

One rupee difference between Linksys E1000 and E1200 on Flipkart. lol.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2012)

Most of the time.. PC peripherals are overpriced in flipkart. Better get it locally, if available.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Most of the time.. PC peripherals are overpriced in flipkart. Better get it locally, if available.


Locally it's overpriced to Rs. 3500 in his case.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2012)

Great then. I checked some routers locally and then checked flipkart prices. They were good 200-250 higher.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 9, 2012)

anything below Rs. 2500..... anyone?

Flipkart doesnt deliver to my location 

It is way overpriced locally here


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 9, 2012)

how about this Flipkart: D-Link Wireless-N 300 Router: Router

it has dd-wrt support if you want to tweak around


----------



## debarshi (Jan 9, 2012)

Anything else?

Have you used it??


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought the d-link 2750. Awesome reception!


----------



## debarshi (Jan 10, 2012)

And is there any other way to buy it online (RELIABLE) other than FLIPKART??


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, you can go for infibeam and letsbuy!


----------



## debarshi (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay, so whats the final verdict? Which one should I go for, given my budget and needs? Linksys WRT54gh is costing me around Rs 1850 locally and E1000 Rs 3000.
I haven't checked up the others.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2012)

^ final verdict depends on you.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 12, 2012)

That was a good one !!!!! 

Going for E1000, yeah that will be the one........... And I will pester the shopkeeper so much that he will definitely have to bring down the price.........


----------



## debarshi (Jan 13, 2012)

Bad news. Shop says there will be delay in providing the product.  
But I have more time to select.  just so I don't get the wrong one

I shortlisted the following:-

Linksys E1000(Its becoming a little too pricey )
LINKSYS WRT120N
D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router
NETGEAR JWNR2000
NETGEAR WGR614
LINKSYS WRT54GH
BELKIN BASIC MODEM ROUTER N150

So, which one should I completely avoid and which one should I be inclined to (if not E1000)


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 15, 2012)

This article may provide good details:
How to configure Linksys Router for Wireless internet access? | TechBreaths


----------

